# Locally hired expat contract



## oshy85 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi expatforum members,

I've just recently moved back to Alexandria, Egypt and landed a job in a nursery. When I went for an interview the owner/manager agreed to hire me as a local expat (I'm Egyptian/Canadian). She also mentioned that I would sign a contract based on that. First of all I wanted to know what kind of information should I expect to find on my contract. I know that I'm probably not eligible for most benefits that are in an international package.

I need to know what to expect before I sign, so if any members have any idea please let me know!

Thanks, 

Oshy


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

oshy85 said:


> Hi expatforum members,
> 
> I've just recently moved back to Alexandria, Egypt and landed a job in a nursery. When I went for an interview the owner/manager agreed to hire me as a local expat (I'm Egyptian/Canadian). She also mentioned that I would sign a contract based on that. First of all I wanted to know what kind of information should I expect to find on my contract. I know that I'm probably not eligible for most benefits that are in an international package.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the forum.I doubt very much that you will get an ex-pat package as you are being hired locally but there again you may be lucky who knows it is after all egypt where nothing is set in stone....anyway good luck with the job and hopefully someone on here can answer your questions.


----------



## oshy85 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you hurghadapat 

I know I won't be getting everything in an expat package but I just wanted to know what to expect from my contract.


Thanks for your reply!


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

As a teacher, my modest expat package included a yearly round trip ticket home, housing stipend, work visa and all associated costs paid by the school, and health insurance.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## oshy85 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for your response!

That seems like a pretty good package. Were you hired locally though? See the thing is, I'm an Egyptian citizen, so employers always use that as an excuse not to give me an expat package even though I am Western educated and trained. I got a pretty good offer for the salary but I'm not being offered anything else.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

If you're an Egyptian citizen, not much chance you'll be offered an expat package. I know an Egyptian who was educated in the States, but he also became an American citizen, so he was very fortunate to benefit from an expat package.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

If you're living and working in a country in which you have citizenship, you aren't an expat.

Sure,your western education/training adds value in terms of salary, but that's about it.


----------

